# Here is the pattern for the bibs



## songbird76088

http://www.yarnspirations.com/assets/files/pattern-files/pdf/Lily_SugarnCream001_cr_bib.en_US.pdf

I added my own embellishments


----------



## laura1964

very cute


----------



## BarbaraBL

Beautiful! Thanks for the link.


----------



## glnwhi

love it


----------



## Montana Gramma

How cute!


----------



## RosD

Gorgeous&#128158;


----------



## claraine

Thanks very cute


----------



## Ellisen

Thank you. Very cute bibs!


----------



## Dakota Sun

Adorable. Happy to see you are doing better and making beautiful crochet items.


----------



## Gundi2

thanks,i like it very much


----------



## mkilcoyne

Adorable! What lovely work! Thanks for sharing the pattern source!


----------



## Gma Susan

I really like these. Now I just have to take the plunge to learn how to crochet.  Why can't there be these cute patterns in knit?


----------



## SouthernGirl

thanks for the link


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

so cute!!


----------



## purrcatlady

The bib is so precious, especially with your embellishment. Mariana


----------



## mombr4

how pretty.


----------



## DBoehlke

I dont understand part of the directions.
2nd row where it says Cont even until work from beg measures 6 ins (15cm) ending with RS facing for next row.

Am I to still have 26 sts. If I keep going with 2 hdc in first sts. 1 hdc in each st to last st 2 hdc in last st. My pattern keeps getting wider.


----------



## mombr4

that is really pretty.


----------



## sg80329

Adorable! I am going to make it for my great granddaughter who is 3 months.


----------



## Zaboeva

Very nice bib. Thanks!


----------

